# Game 26: Jazz @ Heat (12/23/09 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, December 23rd, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Boozer killing us early. 8 straight points for him.

We have selfish point guards.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Big Cat


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade deadly in transition


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Boozer all 12 Utah points. Throw some bodys on him to cool him off.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

How come Q was immediately in front of the basket on that Boozer FT miss? That was way too easy, claim your damn rebound Beas.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why do we always swing it away from Mike? So annoying. We look for Haslem and Jorel all the time, but ignore the post so often when Beas is there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Deron flustered


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas isnt even defending Boozer. He's been defending Okur.

Haslem and JO were working Booz.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

2 charges drawn by Arroyo on Deron. Nice.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn nice drive by Chalmers but no finish


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pretty lacklustre first quarter. Good defense on the whole, but offensively we gotta get going. Missing some easy shots.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley seems a step slow today


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haslem has had two good dribble drives to the basket today. Beasley-esque.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas stinking it a bit today. Clumsy.

I wonder when we will ever see DQ again.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Can't decide if this is good defense or just terrible offense by both teams.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jorels offensive foul...god dammit its so predictable. Everytime he sets a screen i expect it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And now BEas does it. **** retards.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol, no wonder Beas always slips the screen


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thank you, Dwyane.

My eyes are bleeding at these offenses.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF seriously.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why do the refs let opposing players hold the ball for a second before free throws. In light of the recent article about Dwight supposedly spitting on the ball after receiving it from the ref to psyche out an opponent before they shoot, I noticed Boozer walked up to the ref and the ref gave him the ball, for whatever reason, before both free throws.

Weird


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haslem is our saving grace tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is JO hurt?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Battle of the Turnovers

This is thrilling basketball. Well, at least we're ahead.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade gone cold


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I knew Q would hit that. Beautiful set-up.

32%...ack!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Q 33333333333

What a shocking half of basketball


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a low scoring and ugly half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Wade gone cold


UD too. Must say, though, 10 and 9 sounds like an entire game for Haslem. Beastly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haslem has played very well so far, he got killed by Booz early defensively but responded well.

He's really saving us tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> What a low scoring and ugly half.


Knicks vs. Warriors beats this score in the 1st quarter 9/10 times.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Is JO hurt?


Dont know if you heard Eric Reid say it but he's questionable to return with a groin injury.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ah, I have a Jazz stream - so naturally it wasnt mentioned.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If you guys have a SunSports stream PM it through, cheers


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice J Beas, get it goin


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Deron is 6-6


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet and1 by Arroyo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There ya go Dwyane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice run here to get it to a 7pt lead


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

My link is gone, anyone got one?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with the and1


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jor-El!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

These Utah announcers love our "rugged" bench players. Nothing but praise for Haslem and Joel from the start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 8 in the quarter. 12pt lead


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy **** I can't remember the last time Wade nailed that J in someone's face


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> These Utah announcers love our "rugged" bench players. Nothing but praise for Haslem and Joel from the start.


Let me guess, they said they were "Jerry Sloan type of players"


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

no links? sorry


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a play by Arroyo


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Arroyo is playing great, really have to give him credit


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is nailing that step back J tonight


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is looking smooooth today


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Good crowd for once but what was up with the Utah sucks chant?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwyane is shooting a lot, but oh well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

63-49 Miami after 3

Its been a while since we've seen an explosive Wade dunk like that.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sick Wade.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, what a dunk by Wade, haven't seen that in a while


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit wish I saw it, sounds good.

Excellent quarter offensively and defensively.

Still no links guys?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^check your PM 

Mike is playing like Latoya Jackson tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

lead cut to 10 just like that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, he's playing crud. Take it strong to the hole, Mike.

Wade and Haslem carrying us with reasonable support from JoRel and Arroyo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel is playing great


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers has to finish that


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Joel says "GET THAT WEAK **** OUTTA HERE!!"


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice Joel, this is his best game in weeks


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I feel like we keep hitting the Jazz players and there are no whistles. And even stranger, the Jazz players aren't complaining, so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I like Mario's endeavour, but hes a little over aggressive right now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers finish at the rim for once in your life please


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a play by Deron Williams


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Im liking Beasley's fire despite not hitting shots, but you gotta sink that second, wide-open one.

Nasty flush from DWill


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ugh, Beasley so off tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Horrible offensive possession...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That Deron dunk was huge...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

If Haslem was in the game, that last play would have resulted in a jumper. Beasley didn't roll off the screen properly and it resulted in a turnover.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im not sure why Mike is settling for the J so much tonight. When he attacks he gets to the line and scores.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I call final score 85-76


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich for 33333

He gets that shot off so quick


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Qqqq 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade clanging and clanging. Finally he passes and...oh my!! QRich hits a three.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL Joel gave Milsap 10 stitches and a minor concussion? Jamal has some competition.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel Anthony's presence has been a huge part in Boozer's struggles since his 12pt burst to open the game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jor-El can't get too confident like that. He has to realize is a terrible offensive player, and that if he goes up against 3-4 defenders, even point blank, he's 100% not going to make the shot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario trying too hard out there, its not working for him right now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Heat played some excellent defense around the rim tonight. This is like a dream game for Spo. Joel POTG?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Very good win tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ugly win, but ill take it.

POTG Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Heat played some excellent defense around the rim tonight. This is like a dream game for Spo. Joel POTG?


Gotta go with Wade. Hard to look past 29pts 7rbs 5asts 3blks no matter the FG%.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

True, just wanted to give some love to Joel. Haslem played very well too.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice to get a win against a quality opponent when all of our young players (Beasley, Chalmers, Wright) played like poopoo. If one of those guys had a good shooting night, more specifically Beas or Rio, this one would've barely been competitive.

Ugly win for the most part (I did miss a lot the 2nd and the entire 3rd and part of the fourth, I'm about to re-watch it for truer analysis)


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think I came in my pants when I heard about Joel's line! 5 BLOCKS!!!!!!!?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> I think I came in my pants when I heard about Joel's line! 5 BLOCKS!!!!!!!?


He must have got a bit carried away trying to block because he got put on the filthiest of posters by Deron.


----------

